# Selling a Dubai registered car to an Abu Dhabi resident??



## Yoga girl

Can anyone shed some light on the step by step process and documents required to sell a car registered in Dubai to a resident of Abu Dhabi?

I have visited 2 RTA offices and they seem either not to know or very hazy with the process. I rather not have to drive back and forth from Abu Dhabi trying to make sense out of it all!

Has anyone done it?


----------



## blue2002

I do not know the entire process. My understanding is that the car needs to be unregistered (deregistered?) in Dubai before it is transported to Abu Dhabi and registered there. As Dubai does not provide export plates for inter-emirate transfer, the car cannot be driven to Abu Dhabi for registration. Flatbed lorries loiter around RTA centers for this very reason.


----------



## Yoga girl

Thanks everybody for the information. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## Yoga girl

Just wanted to update everyone on how I went about this process as it is much more simple and straightforward than RTA will say (with the exception of the call centre lady to whom I am most grateful).

Apparently export plates from Dubai to Abu Dhabi are not available. This is the only Emirate for which it is the case, which is, coupled with the RTA call centre lady that alerted me to the procedure being as follows. This, however, will only work if your car is still registered and has a valid insurance. Otherwise you cannot drive it on the road (legally!).

Drive your car to Abu Dhabi traffic department on Al Muroor road. Process your documents (passport/ Emirates ID/ driving license and visa, registration card and old number plates).
They issue an export transfer certificate at the cost of 10 aed. At this point you need to sumbit the technical test certificate with same date (or within 3 days), new insurance policy and buyer's documents (same as above, plus according to their website an Employment certificate, but nobody asked us to see it), return the old number plates and they will issue new registration card and new number plates.
Total cost under 400 aed if you test your car in Abu Dhabi.

We only hit 2 snags. We did the test in the same complex and had to queue in the sun for over 1 hour waiting for our turn. It might be more expensive in Dubai, but well worth the extra cost. There is a special Ladies' section in Abu Dhabi where you can do everything but it was closed with no explanation, so you need to just queue with everyone else and there is no fast track. It wasn't fun. It took us over 1 hour just to do this.

The other thing was, since we didnt know there was a special station in the complex to remove the old number plates before the procedure starts, and we didnt have a screwdriver, this created a small glitch, but we got it sorted in the end.

Three hours later and with a single trip to Abu Dhabi, without any trucks or export plates or anything being involved, we successfully transferred ownership and registration in a different Emirate.

You need to get lucky that you get a nice helpful customer service agent too. We had a lovely lady who initiated the processing. Unfortunately by the time we'd got the car tested she had left for the day so we had to queue again and re explain everything to the new lady. It took a bit of insisting, and time, but we managed to get her to complete all the paperwork.
Just don;t take no for an answer. The Abu Dhabi website clearly explains this process and it is straightforward.


Et voila! Hopefully this info will help people save both time and money.


----------



## AlexDhabi

It's good news it went smoothly. Thanks for giving an update and reporting back.


----------



## awais.chand

Yoga girl said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on how I went about this process as it is much more simple and straightforward than RTA will say (with the exception of the call centre lady to whom I am most grateful).
> 
> Apparently export plates from Dubai to Abu Dhabi are not available. This is the only Emirate for which it is the case, which is, coupled with the RTA call centre lady that alerted me to the procedure being as follows. This, however, will only work if your car is still registered and has a valid insurance. Otherwise you cannot drive it on the road (legally!).
> 
> Drive your car to Abu Dhabi traffic department on Al Muroor road. Process your documents (passport/ Emirates ID/ driving license and visa, registration card and old number plates).
> They issue an export transfer certificate at the cost of 10 aed. At this point you need to sumbit the technical test certificate with same date (or within 3 days), new insurance policy and buyer's documents (same as above, plus according to their website an Employment certificate, but nobody asked us to see it), return the old number plates and they will issue new registration card and new number plates.
> Total cost under 400 aed if you test your car in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> We only hit 2 snags. We did the test in the same complex and had to queue in the sun for over 1 hour waiting for our turn. It might be more expensive in Dubai, but well worth the extra cost. There is a special Ladies' section in Abu Dhabi where you can do everything but it was closed with no explanation, so you need to just queue with everyone else and there is no fast track. It wasn't fun. It took us over 1 hour just to do this.
> 
> The other thing was, since we didnt know there was a special station in the complex to remove the old number plates before the procedure starts, and we didnt have a screwdriver, this created a small glitch, but we got it sorted in the end.
> 
> Three hours later and with a single trip to Abu Dhabi, without any trucks or export plates or anything being involved, we successfully transferred ownership and registration in a different Emirate.
> 
> You need to get lucky that you get a nice helpful customer service agent too. We had a lovely lady who initiated the processing. Unfortunately by the time we'd got the car tested she had left for the day so we had to queue again and re explain everything to the new lady. It took a bit of insisting, and time, but we managed to get her to complete all the paperwork.
> Just don;t take no for an answer. The Abu Dhabi website clearly explains this process and it is straightforward.
> 
> 
> Et voila! Hopefully this info will help people save both time and money.


i didnt understand, you mean to say, no need to do to dubai traffic department. as i have dubai registration car and it is about to expire, so i have to transfer that to abu dhabi, so i will just go to abu dhabi traffic department, and everything can be done there? no need to cancel previous number plate?


----------



## AlexDhabi

If you read the post by Yoga girl carefully, it is clear this worked where the registration and insurance had NOT EXPIRED.


----------



## Bassdownlow

Yoga girl said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on how I went about this process as it is much more simple and straightforward than RTA will say (with the exception of the call centre lady to whom I am most grateful).
> 
> Apparently export plates from Dubai to Abu Dhabi are not available. This is the only Emirate for which it is the case, which is, coupled with the RTA call centre lady that alerted me to the procedure being as follows. This, however, will only work if your car is still registered and has a valid insurance. Otherwise you cannot drive it on the road (legally!).
> 
> Drive your car to Abu Dhabi traffic department on Al Muroor road. Process your documents (passport/ Emirates ID/ driving license and visa, registration card and old number plates).
> They issue an export transfer certificate at the cost of 10 aed. At this point you need to sumbit the technical test certificate with same date (or within 3 days), new insurance policy and buyer's documents (same as above, plus according to their website an Employment certificate, but nobody asked us to see it), return the old number plates and they will issue new registration card and new number plates.
> Total cost under 400 aed if you test your car in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> We only hit 2 snags. We did the test in the same complex and had to queue in the sun for over 1 hour waiting for our turn. It might be more expensive in Dubai, but well worth the extra cost. There is a special Ladies' section in Abu Dhabi where you can do everything but it was closed with no explanation, so you need to just queue with everyone else and there is no fast track. It wasn't fun. It took us over 1 hour just to do this.
> 
> The other thing was, since we didnt know there was a special station in the complex to remove the old number plates before the procedure starts, and we didnt have a screwdriver, this created a small glitch, but we got it sorted in the end.
> 
> Three hours later and with a single trip to Abu Dhabi, without any trucks or export plates or anything being involved, we successfully transferred ownership and registration in a different Emirate.
> 
> You need to get lucky that you get a nice helpful customer service agent too. We had a lovely lady who initiated the processing. Unfortunately by the time we'd got the car tested she had left for the day so we had to queue again and re explain everything to the new lady. It took a bit of insisting, and time, but we managed to get her to complete all the paperwork.
> Just don;t take no for an answer. The Abu Dhabi website clearly explains this process and it is straightforward.
> 
> 
> Et voila! Hopefully this info will help people save both time and money.


Hey Yoga Girl,

Thank U so much for this detailed procedures. 

Just 1 question:

You mentioned 'new insurance policy'.
I believe this new policy belongs to new buyer. 
May I know if the policy can purchased/process at the Abu Dhabi RTA at Al Muroor? And if not, do u know how/where did your buyer gets this processed?

Thank U!


----------

